# Phoenix P8 volume toggle not working?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a P8 that is working perfectly except the toggle switch that lower and raises the volume doesn't do anything. Is there a setting that enables this toggle switch that comes with the P8?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it possible that it is a bad/broken wire or switch is bad??
A ohm meter can verify all this.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Jim,

Can we assume the volume toggle used to work? I don't recall a screen allowing to turn off the volume/toggle function but can look this evening for you.

Dan offers a likely solution; bad or broken wire, defective switch and there is always the possibility its wired wrong as well.

Michael


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan/Michael, I've never used the toggle switch before. It's a fairly new P8. I just recently added it as my wife thinks I may have it too loud sometimes ;-) I'll check to make sure there is no broken wire. Good suggestion, thanks!

-Jim


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
Can you control the volume by assigning it to function keys?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul, but not this time. I normally run DCC, which I do control the volume. But this one is battery using Del's Railboss. I asked the question and he said there isn't a way to control the volume with the controller.
Appreciate the thought.

-Jim


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried holding the bat in one position and then the other for at least 30 seconds?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, have not tried it that long. I didn't realize it may need to be held that long. I'll give it a go.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Update:

Checked the wires with a meter all is good. Tried holding toggle for 30 seconds and it worked! 

I appreciate all the help, thank you!

-Jim


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I found that the 2K2 is the same way. You need to hold the switch for several seconds before the volume changes.

This is contrary to the Sierra boards where you give a series of short "toggles" to control the volume whereas a "long toggle" will put it into programming mode.


----------

